# Favorite Floral Scent????



## llineb (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm making some baby shower party favor soaps (CP) for a friend and want a floral scent since it will be springtime.  Any ideas?

I usually only make M&P and the FO's I use are Lilac, Gardenia and Lavender.  I wanted to avoid Lavender since you either love it or hate it.  I want something that will hold up well in CP.  I also have Lily of the Valley but I have never used it.

hmmmm?


----------



## newbie (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a thing for lime and I've found I really like some of the florals with it. I've used jasmine and gardenia ( individually and together) with a bit of lime and a little sandalwod and liked it. I like lily of the valley too but I find it almost too floral sometimes. Depends on your nose and tastes, of course.

you could mix up some very small samples in bottles (if you're like me, you have tons of amber bottles all over the place) and let them sit overnight, then ask your friend if she likes any of them. Might take some of the pressure of you for choosing!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 21, 2011)

Sweetpea?  It's a popular Bath & Body Works scent and most fragrance suppliers carry a version of it.  I don't like florals that much; find them overpowering.  This one is light and pleasant.

AH/RE also makes a Calabrian Violet and Bergamot that is really nice.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not a floral fan either, but I just adore Jasmine.  Mix it 1:1 with strawberry and it's gorgeous!  Not too sweet, not too flowery!


----------



## carebear (Jan 21, 2011)

Bert's Heaven Scents has a fabulous Lilac!  http://bertsheavenscent.com/shop/index. ... ucts_id=73
Not sure about how it discolors, though - it's been ages.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/viewt ... ilit=lilac
http://bertsheavenscent.com/shop/index. ... s=0&page=1


----------



## llineb (Jan 24, 2011)

I think I will order some Jasmine.  I have never tried it before but I just bought a M&P soap from ETSY in Jasmine and loved it.  It's not too floral!  I'm also not into the floral scents but the friend I am making the soap for loves them. 
 Also, Lilac is a top seller for me all year long in M&P.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Jan 24, 2011)

Straight up floral favorites are Jasmine, Honeysuckle, Lilac and Violet. DS has a Pink Magnolia that's wonderful as well, and a big summer favorite for me is Pikaki flower from soapsupplies.


----------



## honeycrippen12 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah...i also like jasmine. well...i just bought few wedding accessories bcoz i m planing for my wedding right now.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## carebear (Jan 28, 2011)

I just soaped AH/RE's Pink Hydrangea.  It went really well and smells amazing.  VERY strong.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 28, 2011)

Most floarals give me a headache. I do love sweet-pea and violet, together or alone. Lilac has a nice clean scent to it, not a floarlly-floral.


----------



## llineb (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree...I think I will do Lilac!  Maybe it will smell good with a little Jasmine.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ncfox527 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Jasmine & strawberry*



			
				lauramw71 said:
			
		

> I'm not a floral fan either, but I just adore Jasmine.  Mix it 1:1 with strawberry and it's gorgeous!  Not too sweet, not too flowery!



Wow.....I hadn't thought of this combo but it sounds great! May have to try some of that this weekend.


----------



## ncfox527 (Feb 3, 2011)

*One more combo*

I just recently made some bath truffles with a combo of sweet rose & cinnamon cassia oil.  It turned out great because it's a little "spicy" and a little "sweet/floral".  It's been a good seller for Valentine's Day.


----------

